# ~ The Balloon Big Ten & How Do You Rank Them? ~



## Krakatoa (Nov 5, 2018)

So a post idea that might be fun & nteresting!

Write your top 10 list using the reference numbers as below and let's see where it goes! Post ONE picture of one bike representing your #1 manufacturer. Feel free to write about your top and  descending rankings in your post.

Have fun!

N

OHIO:

1. MURRAY
2. COLSON
3. HUFFMAN DAYTON
4. SHELBY
5.CWC

ILLINOIS:
6. SCHWINN
7. MONARK

THE EAST:

MASSACHUSSETS:
8. COLUMBIA WESTFIELD
9.IVER JOHNSON

NEW YORK:
10. SNYDER


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2018)

COLUMBIA WESTFIELD #1


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 5, 2018)

Here's mine...

Speedster pic courtesy @saladshooter 

7. MONARK
1. MURRAY
2. COLSON 
3. HUFFMAN DAYTON
4. SHELBY
8. COLUMBIA WESTFIELD
5.  CWC
6. SCHWINN
9. IVER JOHNSON
10. SNYDER






A pretty good group if you ask me, not a dud in the bunch...Columbia Westfield should be higher up in my rankings but that's what I can find. The others are less common in the Northeast so I may covet them more.


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Nov 13, 2018)

7. MONARK
2. COLSON
4. SHELBY
5. CWC
8. COLUMBIA WESTFIELD
1. MURRAY
6. SCHWINN
3. HUFFMAN DAYTON
10. SNYDER
9. IVER JOHNSON


No Manton & Smith


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

#3 should just be Huffman and #8 should just be Westfield

#3 Huffman
#8 Westfield
#4 Shelby
the rest

BTW I own at least one of each of these and more Schwinns than any other marque. Each of these manufacturers made great bikes.

V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2018)

I find it difficult to pick best manufacturer because of too many factors.
Are you asking the rank order of _*MY Bikes *_or yours??
#3 Huffman is awesome in style; my 1st; I think
#5 CWC is amazing to me.
#2 Colson; phenominal.
#4, & #1, Shelby and Murray are pretty equally awesome.
Check out the mfg that every one knows is #6 Schwinn; does not seem right.?
I own 8 of these mfgs and love them all.
Let's go for a ride!



1936 Dayton Safety Streamline (Owner Marty) @cyclingday


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

Although it's not near as cool as others, I'd have to say the B10 E is #1. It started us all on the Balloon tire craze.

 Everybody else, copied Schwinn.

#2 would have to be the Aero Cycle. It started all the other companies on the more streamlined bicycles.


----------



## slick (Nov 17, 2018)

I base this list on rideability, comfort, and style. 
1. Shelby
2. Colson
3. Cwc
4. Westfield
5. Monark
6. J.C. Higgins
7. Elgin
8. Manton smith
9. Huffman
10. Schwinn


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 19, 2018)

The thread is mainly just an exercise in how you rank these 10 manufacturers and why. It's meant also to place them in a geographic context.  It's interesting to me how successful each one of these companies was in their own way and that there's not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 20, 2018)

based on longevity throughout the period  contnuely  producing a top of line bike 

1.schwinn-B-10e/Phantom 
2. Elgin-Falcon/colorflow (columbia/Murrey) 
3. Roadmaster Supreme-luxeryliner 
4 . Monark-Silver-king/Super cruiser
5. Dayton-Safety Streamline-Dial a Ride 
6. Colson-Commander/Evans
7. Shelby -Airflows 
8. Rollfast- 

If you are talking pre war only 5-7 might get a higher position

favorite model all time list no duplicate by any company 

Top 5-
1. Shelby 38/39 Airflow
2.37 RMS
3. Colson 36 Commander
4.36-Dayton Safety
5. Elgin BB/SL


6. Schwinn Aerocycle

Two of my favorite not major players 

4. Hendee 36 Indian 
7. Evinrude 


8. 34 Columbia Air Rider
9. Monark Silverking 37 Flowcycle 
10. JC Higgins 54 100Colorflow-Murrey


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> based on longevity throughout the period  contnuely  producing a top of line bike
> 
> 1.schwinn-B-10e/Phantom
> 2. Elgin-Falcon/colorflow (columbia/Murrey)
> ...





Jerry the one you list as "Hendee 36 Indian" was not made by Hendee it was made by A.G.B.  In Oct 1923 the Hendee Manufacturing Co. changed its name to Indian Motocycle Co. Notice the spelling of "Motocycle" most reproduction Indian stuff will say "Indian _Motorcycle_ Co."

Here is the article on the German made Indians  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-indian.79749/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 21, 2018)

I probably shouldn't be making a statement since I am not very  knowledgable on the company history Interesting article and a technicality basically. I ve owned about six differant bikes and four motorcycles. Currently i have three  bikes.

Yes i knew of the name change but Indian Motocycle company was still owned by the same family after the name change  I was more than aware the bike was made in Germany by a subcontractor not a true merger like Evans Colson or sale like AMF and Roadmaster .

A few years back a collector contscted me with several letters and memos from the owners that were found most were discussing the name change and some discussion on this 36 German bike. No literature but there are some European posters as I have a client with one in their winery art collection.

Both the non major used a cushioned frame....Evinrude and The 36 Indian.

Two bikes highly treasured the Texas Rocket and the Bowden are two bikes i never could get behind other than building out a Rocket bike since it was basically a frame The Bowden i never owned and passed on many of them early on. Rollfast the only bikes i ve had were Hoppy bikes but i have a 36 Balloon Trike that along with my Mickey trikes  are my most prized pieces in my collection . I ve shown trijes in the  Bike of the Year Competion against bikes and taken as high as third with them a Colson Commander restore by Bob Strucel.

Thanks for the info and link to article as it was interesting but not much more than the basic theroy following this bike for many years before I came along. Not everyone even likes the bike.


----------

